# Try This To Remove Black Streaks



## Red Beard (Feb 13, 2010)

Thought I would share an easy way to remove the black streaks on your TT. 
Try using Avon Skin So Soft (SSS)&#8230;I use it on my truck to remove the bugs and it leaves the paint shiny. So I thought I would try it out today when I started de-winterizing. 
The surprise is that SSS also is a bug repellant so now your TT will be clean, streak free and smelling great!
I use about 1/8 cup in a 5gal bucket with a quality soap.


----------



## Traveling Tek (Oct 15, 2010)

Also works great to remove tar and oil from your paint. My family has used it for years. They would tar and chip our road every year and it would make a mess of the cars. Put some Skin So Soft on and let it soak for a few minutes, then the tar would wipe right off.

Its safe for the kiddos to wear as bug repellent also. Good Stuff.


----------



## Tangooutback (Apr 16, 2010)

Is this AVon stuff stocked in cosmetic department at Walmart?


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Tangooutback said:


> Is this AVon stuff stocked in cosmetic department at Walmart?


I believe that Avon products are only sold by private distributors. I've never seen Avon products in any department stores around here. Just ask any woman nearby. She can probably tell you who and how to contact the nearest distributor.

Mike


----------



## Traveling Tek (Oct 15, 2010)

Avon is sold by representatives only. Much like Amsoil.  if you goto Avon.com you can find your nearest rep.


----------

